# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ontstoken pees zijkant schouder

## mysticwizard

Hallo,

Ik begon ongeveer een jaar geleden last te krijgen aan de zijkant van mijn rechterschouder. Een ontstoken pees.(de oorzaak wist ik onmiddellijk => teveel tafeltennis gespeeld). Gelukkig was het toen het einde van het seizoen. Ik ben toen vrijwel onmiddellijk naar de dokter gegaan , die me ontstekingsremmers en rust voorschreef. Ik deed er dan frequent ook ijs op en flexium gel. Echter na 1.5 maand rust en de doos ontstekingsremmers uitgenomen te hebben deed mijn schouder nog steeds pijn. Nu bijna een jaar later heb ik hier nog steeds last van. Tijdens het spelen heb ik niet echt last , maar vooral de dag erna heb ik redelijk wat pijn. Zou ik het beste nu terug gaan naar de dokter en nog eens ontstekingsremmers nemen / of een cortisone spuit krijgen of iets anders? 

Groetjes,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou zéker weer terug gaan naar een arts...liefst een sportdokter!!
Mijn vriend had al een paar jaar last van een soort tenniselleboog: de huisarts gaf hem iedere keer cortisonenspuiten,ontstekingsremmers en pijnstillers!
Op een gegeven moment was hij dat echter zo beu dat hij zelf een afspraak heeft gemaakt bij een sportdokter(gespecialiseerd in schouder/elleboog [in Gent] )...een week later was hij geopereerd en over 2 weken gaat hij,na 3 maanden revalidatie weer terug aan het werk!
Dus mijn advies; zoek een arts met verstand betreffende je probleem en blijf niet met de pijn zitten!

Sterkte en succes
Agnes

----------


## Ronald68

Dat je geen last hebt tijdens het sporten is wel te verklaren. Je spieren worden dan namelijk warm en je hebt een goede doorbloeding. Dat is "normaal" bij een ontsteking, als je echter gewoon doorgaat met de belasting kan de pijn op een gegeven moment ook tijdens het sporten ontstaan. Dat is niet best. Uit ervaring weet ik dat rust over het algemeen een goede oplossing is en een spuit is slechts een lapmiddel. Maar net als Agnes kan ik je slechts adviseren om een goede (sport)arts te raadplegen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mysticwizard,

Hier is een artikel over peesaandoeningen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33560#post33560 Weet niet of je er nog iets aan hebt, aangezien je post van februari dit jaar is. Maar altijd handig om de feitjes te weten  :Wink:

----------


## mysticwizard

Ik ben al een tijdje van het forum maar zag in mijn mailbox dat er een nieuwe reactie geplaatst was. Bedankt voor de link :Wink: 

Ik ben nog naar een sportdokter geweest en allerlei foto's laten nemen, maar daar was niks op te zien. Ik heb dan eind augustus een cortisone spuit gekregen en het probleem was opgelost. MAAR nu sinds vorige week heb ik terug evenveel pijn na het spelen dan begin dit jaar... :s Het lijkt mij toch vrij ongezond om terug een cortisone spuit te krijgen , niet? Ik begin er nu echt mee in te zitten dat ze niks kunnen doen en er geen oplossing gevonden kan worden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi mysticwizard,

Vervelend dat het probleem nu weer terug is.. Over de cortisone spuit vind ik vrijwel niks, wel een paar mensen die beweren er wel meer dan 1 gehad te hebben. Maar of dit nou echt goed is weet ik ook niet. Ik heb door te intensief sporten een ontstoken pees gehad in mn pols, maar deze is zo weggegaan na veel ijsblokjes erop te leggen (heb jij dit al geprobeerd?). Heb je al eens aan een second opinion gedacht als niemand weet wat je precies mankeerd?

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi mysticwizard,

Zo'n spuit is niets meer dan een lapmiddel. Een goede (huis)arts zal dat ook wel vertellen. Ik heb er ook wel eens om gevraagd, maar kreeg er geen. Ik moest gewoon rust houden. Mijn vrouw heeft er wel eens een gehad voor haar pols, ook deze klachten kwamen weer terug. De tweede spuit heeft ze tot op heden niet gekregen....

----------

